# shandon house



## wrx0211 (Jun 7, 2014)

checked this place out today,got fekin soaked but hey-ho.....lovley on the outside totally different story on the inside.....


Much has happened at Shandon House since it was built in 1849 on the site of a previous villa. It has been the home of eminent Victorians and business tycoons, has twice served as a school, and has lain forlorn on other occasions.

It has witnessed happy times, with the laughter of children and social gatherings, but also heartbreak, financial ruin and bankruptcy.







not lookin promising for entry 






let me in












and were in.....




























back down stairs









showers looked pretty clean considering the rest of the place


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 7, 2014)

Well and truly derped, it looks fantastic from the outside...


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 7, 2014)

bet it was fantastic back in the day


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 8, 2014)

A glorious Gothic fantasy on the outside but by the lord that is well trashed inside,thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2014)

Didn,t expect the mess of inside after looking at the outside how f ing sad!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wrx0211 (Jun 8, 2014)

looking through the photos again and i cant get my head round the last one which has a drain in the floor and what appears to be soap holders with no sign of showers and sockets on the walls...strange...??


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 8, 2014)

wow the exterior is stunning, real shame about the inside


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 8, 2014)

wrx0211 said:


> looking through the photos again and i cant get my head round the last one which has a drain in the floor and what appears to be soap holders with no sign of showers and sockets on the walls...strange...??



Not really - Obviously originally built as a wet room, the room was converted into a laundry room when the 13amp ring main was installed for the washing machines etc.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jun 8, 2014)

Good on you getting in here, it's the first time I've seen any internal pictures. It looks a bit like Lennox Castle before the last big fire.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow that's fantastic! The Chateau Miranda of Scotland! You need a tripod tho!  
Fantastic shots, well done for getting in!


----------



## Woo72 (Jun 10, 2014)

Have been desperate to see inside this place! Shocked at the state of the inside. What a waste 
Cheers


----------



## wolfism (Jun 11, 2014)

Cuban B. said:


> Good on you getting in here, it's the first time I've seen any internal pictures.


Likewise, cheers for posting. It's a bit close to HM Clyde for comfort…


----------



## wrx0211 (Jun 23, 2014)

wolfism said:


> Likewise, cheers for posting. It's a bit close to HM Clyde for comfort…


 its actually owned by the m.o.d.......never realised its a offence to even be on m.o.d property...lol.....


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Hopefully this amazing building will be restored one day. Nice work managing to get in this place. Thanks for posting.


----------

